# Village Haunt 2007 video.



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry guys for slacking....
Here it is....


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

*inspiration*

You are the wind beneath my creepy, creepy wings. We've only been haunting for the last three years. Usually we seem to "procrastinate" until a few weeks before hand. You're spider wiper inspired my partner in boo (my dad) to start building just two days after. Actually our wives have banned the word Halloween. It costs us a quarter every time we say it. Now we say "the big night" This video killed last year's. Amazing!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahh.... another Village Haunt fan. Just like me. 

Great video. You are a great talent. Outstanding.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gave me some great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fun stuff, as usual! Good inspiration after the holidays too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, that video rocked! I got a ton of laughs out of that. Screams aplenty. Looks like you had a real blast... Excellent haunt!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks... It was a lot of work for one person, but it was fun.
VH


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats great it look like loads of fun!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Another great year...I love your style with the wicked faces all over the walls it's real creepy.

One suggestion, the jack in the box is really creepy but people were skipping past it so maybe space him out a little more


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your haunt, especially the prayer you used in the first part of the vid. Did you use it anywhere in your haunt?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Loved it... I think the dog was priceless.. Because its a simple thing but soo many people would get startled by that.. I know i would..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

FUN haunt...I love screaming tots (and mom's too)


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i can't till next year I love your reaction videos haha


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great vid..looks like it was a scary time for some of those kids ..good job


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work VH 

The reactions were great!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
I have been trying to come up with new ideas for my 08 haunt... but I have been stumped.
If anyone has an idea that they would like to see come alive, please email me.
Help me create for '08

I NEED YOUR HELP.
I want to create a few new props this year with maximized scare ability.
My limits are,
1. SIZE (Must store in a 20" box)
2. Cost (Keeping it real at $100 to 300 material cost)
3. Phobias (Not dead things)

So far I have found that the best screams are harvested with air cannons, spitters, and fast pop-ups.
EVERYONE PLEASE GIVE INPUT

Thanks, VH


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> I NEED YOUR HELP.
> I want to create a few new props this year with maximized scare ability.
> My limits are,
> 1. SIZE (Must store in a 20" box)
> ...


Ever think of creating a pneumatic drop panel? It will come down with a bang and send a monster out through it.

I like how just about every single one of your walls has something either written or drawn on it. That is my goal this year.


----------

